# Has anyone read this book: "A History of American Christianity"?



## CuriousNdenver (Jul 23, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone is familiar with "A History of American Christianity" 1898. It was written by Leonard Woolsey Bacon, a Congregationalist. If so, any comments on the work?

I am also interested in any other recommendations that will provide a broad overview of Christianity in America, especially those available in Kindle format.


----------



## Curt (Jul 23, 2013)

Josh?


----------



## Zach (Jul 23, 2013)

I have not heard of the book you reference, but I have heard very good things about D.G. Hart's book "Seeking a Better Country". It's a history of American Presbyterianism, so not necessarily the broad overview that you're looking for, but I think it'd be a good second book to read if you're interested in more American Church history.


----------



## jawyman (Jul 23, 2013)

Zach said:


> I have not heard of the book you reference, but I have heard very good things about D.G. Hart's book "Seeking a Better Country". It's a history of American Presbyterianism, so not necessarily the broad overview that you're looking for, but I think it'd be a good second book to read if you're interested in more American Church history.



Dr. Hart's book is exceptional. As a member of the OPC I read this book as a part of the church history course taught through the MITOPC. I thoroughly enjoyed the book and learned a lot! Great recommendation Zachary.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Jul 23, 2013)

Correction, dear brothers!

The fine book that you cite is *co-authored *by Hart and John R. Muether, the historian of the OPC. Let us give credit where it is due! 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 23, 2013)

Joshua I am desolated by your irrelevance, when what Melanie clearly wanted to know was if someone somewhere has ever read a certain book.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 23, 2013)

Ooooh. Well, if we are to be self restrained, I shall follow your noble example -- not directly related, but a fascinating read nonetheless: The stray shopping carts of Eastern North America: a guide to field ... - Julian Montague - Google Books


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 23, 2013)

Avoiding huge ships is almost as important on a daily basis as avoiding small ones. But you must admit that being able to identify stray shopping carts comes in very handy when making an ocean voyage.

More seriously, though -- Melanie, I am sure that someone, somewhere has read that book.


----------



## Zach (Jul 23, 2013)

Alan D. Strange said:


> Correction, dear brothers!
> 
> The fine book that you cite is *co-authored *by Hart and John R. Muether, the historian of the OPC. Let us give credit where it is due!
> 
> ...



My apologies, Dr. Strange!


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Jul 24, 2013)

a mere housewife said:


> More seriously, though -- Melanie, I am sure that someone, somewhere has read that book.



Seemingly, no one here has read it? 

Are any of you familiar with Leonard Woolsey Bacon? I'm trying to get my hands around his perspective.

I am also quite fascinated by the prospects of identifying stray shopping carts. Did I mention I work at a grocery store?


----------

